
Intel Claims that the Core i3–8145U is Better than the AMD Ryzen 7 3700U - ekoutanov
https://medium.com/@areejsyed/intel-claims-that-the-core-i3-8145u-is-better-than-the-amd-ryzen-7-3700u-no-really-were-not-9442db9bd8c6
======
weare138
Someone correct me if I'm wrong here but the Intel based laptops touted as
outperforming a Ryzen 7 3700U both have Nvidia GeForce MX230s and all the
benchmarks are graphics related.

~~~
beatgammit
Yup, I bought a Ryzen laptop because I didn't want a discrete chip (causes all
sorts of issues in Linux), but I wanted decent graphics performance. I have
the 3500U, and it's more than capable of what I need it for, without the
complexity of switching a discrete GPU on, and I like the 4-core performance.

------
ussrlongbow
Walled article, requires medium login, any other source to read from?

~~~
inetsee
I installed the Bypass Paywalls plugin for Firefox
[https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
firefox](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-firefox) and my
experience reading articles on Medium is much nicer. There's still a popup,
but it's small and down at the bottom of the screen, instead of a big popup
right in the center of the screen blocking most of the article.

------
ebg13
This is blogspam.

